# springer spaniel



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

looking to purchase one. having hard time locating any . anybody know where i can locate pups for sell thanks rich


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You probably wont find squat around here, so I'd look out of state.

Here's a start.

http://www.hellfiregundogs.com/

http://www.californiaspringer.com/


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i am not aware of any but i am training a boykin spaniel for a client and from what i have seen from this dog i am impressed. If you would like to try something a bit unique give the boykin spaniel a look. i think the breeder of this particular dog is in park city. This particular dog is very bird, very intelligent, loves the water, loves to fetch. I am a die hard lab guy but this little dog is impressive. The dog has the typical spaniel instincts but we are training it to hunt ducks and so far this dog is making the grade so it will most likely end up being a fairly versatile dog. If your interested send me a PM and i will track down the breeder info for you from this dog's owners.


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

husker,

I sent you a PM about a litter.

Renee


----------



## griddle (Apr 22, 2009)

The litter below is as good as any litter for field bred English Springer Spaniels you will find any where in the US. This is an excellent line breeding from some of the most outstaning lines you will find.

Give me a call, I have been involved with English Springer Spaniels for over 30 training, hunting, competing and judging. I know and understand these dogs. You won't be sorry you called.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =springers
https://www.facebook.com/RockeysKennels


----------

